# [CLOTHING LINE] Any tips for marketing my spreadshirt stores?



## MikeJMele (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

I am fairly new to the industry and just started myself two shops through Spreadshirt

Please check them out and let me know what you think, keep in mind both sites are a work in progress. 

Also, any advice on where and how to market them would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time.

Michael


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What marketing tips have you tried so far? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html


----------

